# SS 26.03.22 - Fricker #3



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:

*Peter Racine Fricker (1920-1990)*

*Symphony no. 3*

I. Allegro furioso
II. Lento
III. Scherzo
IV. Maestoso - Allegro appassionato

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

We'll go back to Britain this week for Peter Racine Fricker's Symphony no. 3. Expansive, virile, majestic and dramatic, the symphony was premiered by the London Philharmonic in 1960. The symphony IMO mirrors England's Angry Young Man genre of films from the 1960s -- muscular, tense and somewhat disquieting. There are at least a couple of recordings of the piece with the BBC under Barry Wordsworth and the fine set of Fricker's first four symphonies with the third under Edward Downes conducting the BBC Northern.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Downes for me…………


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

Fantastic pick! Look forward to listening later! Downes here.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I shall stream the Lyrita recording with Downes


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

* Fricker: Symphony No. 3, Op. 36*
_
BBC Northern Symphony Orchestra
Sir Edward Downes_
Recorded: 2 October 1980
Recording Venue: BBC Studio Recording, UK

*The Saturday Symphony: SS 26.03.22 - Fricker #3 *- First time listening to this symphony and this composer. I will be quite honest, this is the first time I have heard of this composer!


----------

